# pregnant cherry red shrimp



## blazingazn (Feb 1, 2006)

hey guys, i've had crs for about 3 months now and i noticed about a month ago that one of my crs was developing a yellow saddle in the thorax region. according to online research, this is supposed the eggs developing right? but the shrimp has had the yellow saddle for about a month, they havent moved into her little swimmerets yet. does anyone know how long it will be b4 the eggs are exited out of the body and into her swimmerets?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

You got it right. The yellow saddle is the ovaries where the eggs are held. Since they it's been developing for about a month. I say give it another 2 weeks. Once the eggs are in the swimmeret section, give it abour another 25days before they hatch. Patience my friend. 

Welcome to APC! 

-John N.


----------



## blazingazn (Feb 1, 2006)

lol, ok, i'll give it another two weeks b4 i ask again. its just i tried researching online on how long it will take for the eggs to reach the swimmerets, but no one has mentioned it. also, is there a way to confirm if the eggs are fertilized? perhapes the eggs are a different color? or do i just have to be patient (even more) and wait to see if anything hatches?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

If the eggs aren't fertilized, the female will drop the eggs almost immediately. So you'll know for sure once the eggs do come down. It shouldn't be much longer. 

-John N.


----------



## blazingazn (Feb 1, 2006)

ok its been over two weeks and nothing new!  the crs still has that yellow saddle. everything looks fine, she's foraging and swimming about, so i guess thats a good thing. i've just given up on seein if the eggs will reach the swimmerets now...

also, a followup question on how to tell if eggs are fertilized or not. i noticed that searching on the web, the eggs in the swimmerets were yellow. however, my friend bought two crs with eggs already in the swimmerets, and they're green, like a ghost shrimp's eggs. does anyone know the significance of these two colors?


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Read through this Thread:

Shrimp egg color

.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Doesn't CRS stand for crystal red shrimp? I thought RCS was red cherry shrimp.


----------



## oceans0516 (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm going to jump in with a rcs question. Do the eggs get fertilized before or after they come out on the swimmeret??


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

oceans0516 said:


> I'm going to jump in with a rcs question. Do the eggs get fertilized before or after they come out on the swimmeret??


The eggs actually get fertilized as they pass by a packet of sperm on their way from the ovaries to the pleopods.


----------

